# ????



## marty3073 (Mar 11, 2008)

What are ACS and what do they have to do with coding. I am new so i don't know much about coding.

Marty3073


----------



## mbort (Mar 11, 2008)

ASC stands for Ambulatory Surgery Center


----------



## codegirl0422 (Mar 11, 2008)

ASC stands for Ambulatory Surgery Center. They are a facility (similar in respect to a Hospital, outpatient services). Some practices have them and do procedures there instead of the hospital. I know some GI doctors, Pain Management doctors have them. Plus, many cities are having surgery centers and alot of times these are ASC's. They provide outpatient services/procedures to patients, without the patients having to go the hospital and having them done as outpatient. 

Hope this helps, so to ramble on.


----------



## elenax (Mar 12, 2008)

ASC are also *'free standing facilities'* where the surguries are *elective.* At our center we do many as GI, podiatry, opthalmology,plastic surgery, pain management, urology, etc.


----------

